# highest EQ dose



## Ghostnight (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys

What the highest dose of eq one can use before it turns into diminishing returns.

thanx


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 4, 2011)

600-800mg/week


----------



## Dolfan84 (Jun 4, 2011)

My training partner swears by long eq cycles. He runs 800mg for 16 weeks at a time.


----------



## brundel (Jun 4, 2011)

Eq doesnt even work for me untill the dose is over 600mg weekly.
I get brutal anxiety from it as well....

600-800 is about right.


----------



## Ghostnight (Jun 5, 2011)

What about a gram a week? or is that when u start getting diminishing returns.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 5, 2011)

This is where I would suggest you try to keep the max at 600mg/wk...if you are noticing that you have platued, and really plat'd not just think. You did or your gains slowed down, then id bump it up to 800. Before you do make sure your gains are being effected by a few bad training sessions or a lack of sleep, proper nutrition, etc. If you need to go to 1gram a week then you are not doing your sleep, DIET, training right or your name if jay cutler. Stick with less is more theory if you can.


----------



## Ghostnight (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^^ hey bud

Im currently running 500mg sust and 700mg eq and the results are good. I don't wanna pin a gram im trying to find out for future reference what is the max eq dose one can go on.

But currently im more then happy with my 700mg a week.


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> Eq doesnt even work for me untill the dose is over 600mg weekly.
> I get brutal anxiety from it as well....
> 
> 600-800 is about right.



ever try xanax to counter the anxiety? Or will it affect gains? ...on your lab rats of course.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 5, 2011)

800mg a week works best for me, min 14 weeks.




/V


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 5, 2011)

Never been a fan of EQ. Higher does are needed for long duration to even see some results. Even then it is not the best. IMO, deca > EQ


----------



## brundel (Jun 5, 2011)

perfectcircle said:


> ever try xanax to counter the anxiety? Or will it affect gains? ...on your lab rats of course.



Xanax was the only way to counteract it.
Xanax is pretty addictive stuff though. Even if you have no predisposition for addiction it can still become a reality in your life. The withdrawl symptoms are pretty burly.
Only take then when needed and not every day.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 5, 2011)

600mg a week minimum 14 weeks


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 5, 2011)

anxiety from Eq......This would explain a LOT!


----------



## BigBird (Jun 5, 2011)

625mg EW for 22 weeks.  I didn't go higher b/c I felt this was the right "fit" for me.  And it turned out well worth it.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jun 5, 2011)

I used 735mg a week for a while but I quit before expected because it made me too hungry. I think its appetite effect makes it better for bulking than for cutting. Planning to do 1000mg test, 600mg deca, 600mg eq next cycle.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn if you have to use a gram of equipoise a week to get anything then move to something else. Deca, NPP and masteron are alternatives along with a test base all of them come alive. There must be a lot of guys with receptor combinations that just don't bind equipoise that well.  Works fine for me and I never had to take a boat load.  Maybe you guys are looking for to much out of it. It's basically a hardener and RBC proliferation stimulant. If you do it alone you can expect about 8-10 lbs of fairly dry gains. If you do test alone you can expect 15-20 lbs of wetter gains.  Do the two together with a little AI and you can get 15-20 lbs of fairly dry gains on average with some vascularity and more hardness than test alone. If you're looking for more size maybe use deca instead.  If you're looking for more hardness and a pump that lasts for hours and hours use masteron.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 5, 2011)

You said deca and eq together???? I personally wouldn't take them both together, unless you are wanting to shut yourself down a ton


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 5, 2011)

hbk80rice said:


> You said deca and eq together???? I personally wouldn't take them both together, unless you are wanting to shut yourself down a ton



I don't know what you're talking about.  I didn't say deca and eq together. Are you reading with your eyes closed or WTF?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 5, 2011)

600mg a week..thinking of trying 800..def like to run it longer.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Test deca and eq is fine dude, you shut down from doing whatever steroid you do... I think worrying about how much you shut down is irrelevant.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 6, 2011)

I've run up to 1200mg/week of EQ

RBC was probably way too high, winded walking up stairs. Blood was thick like syrup and I'm pretty sure mosquitoes loved the shit out of me.

I dont run EQ anymore, its pretty worthless IMO.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

haha damn UA..there went the improved cardio aspect at 1200mg a week lol..

how long did you run it for at that dose?


----------

